# Turkey feathers! **FINISHED ARROWS**



## longbowdave1 (May 4, 2012)

I stopped at my cousin's house on the the way home from work today. He gave a fine 27# Tom a face full of #5's  the other day and was kind enough to save the wings for me. 

Now I can work on making some arrows for the fall season of deer and turkey hunting!


----------



## BOFF (May 4, 2012)

I've been saving my wings from my birds as well.


God Bless,
David B.


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2012)

Fine idea dave. Nice color on those wings.


----------



## chehawknapper (May 5, 2012)

Wing feathers are stiffer and more durable but tail feathers are quieter.


----------



## Ellbow (May 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finished product! Just wing it! 
Nice!
El


----------



## whossbows (May 6, 2012)

your pkg will be in the mail tomorrow dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Jeff! I'll put them to good use!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 12, 2012)

I just finished up my dozen new cedar arrows!

 I have to thanks my cousin for supplying the feathers as well as the ones I got from Jeff, aka Whossbows!!   Couldn't of made them with out your fellers,THANKS!

 I wanted to go with a traditioanl looking arrow. Rose City Port Orford shafts were stained Red Chesnut color with an eight inch white cap, three natural turkey feathers, and I laced them on with some 15# artificial sinew too. Hope you like them. I hope to try them out either tomorrow afternoon or monday.


Here's a picture of them and short video of the build.


----------



## LongBow01 (May 13, 2012)

Those are some fine lookin arras!


----------



## gurn (May 13, 2012)

Those are sweet. I'll bet your proud of em. 
Bring ah old clean rag with ya when your shootin cause the tears are gonna come when ya lose er break one.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks fellers. Since making the switch to Trad back in 2005, all the critters, big and small, I harvested were with bows  that I made( also all the ones that I shot arrows over or under). People always ask, "Did you make the arrows too?". Sadly, I always replyed,"No, I bought the arrows". I just never took the time to build some for hunting purposes. Using some homemade arrows should only make the experience that much better.

 Yeah Gurn, those arrows break easy, as well as hide under a brush pile way to good. I hope to take them out this weekend on my second turkey hunt for the first field test!


----------



## whossbows (May 13, 2012)

looking good,now just get some blood on them,not yours


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 13, 2012)

I'll try Jeff!

 I just got in from the arrow testing.  The shafts are 11/32" and 45/50 # spined. I left them full length and glued a 160gr. field point on three arrows, and a 165 gr. Tree Shark on one arrow. They are around the 525 gr. neck of the woods for the complete arrow.

 They flew awsome just like they sit. Killed the foam turkey bunch of times with the field points and the Tree Shark was right on too.


----------



## whossbows (May 13, 2012)

looks like a plan is coming together


----------



## sawtooth (May 14, 2012)

those turned out really nice. good job.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 14, 2012)

Great looking arrows Dave!


----------



## BOFF (May 14, 2012)

WOOOEEEE!!

Well done!!!




God Bless,
David B.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 15, 2012)

Glad you like the arrows guys. I have seen many of the members here make some great looking arrows, and post pictures of them. I learned a lot about the process from reading your posts as well information that I was given via phone calls and PM's with many of you. Thanks for your help, I wouldn't have been able make the arrows without the things learned here on GON.


----------



## gtfisherman (May 15, 2012)

Man Dave those look great. Love the overall look of those. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 15, 2012)

Nice looking arras Dave!!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 15, 2012)

Great classic look. Looks like they shoot good to.


----------



## Ellbow (May 15, 2012)

Dave you are very inspiring!

You do some creative things and I love to see what you come up with next!

They are beautiful!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, I had alot of different color combinations rattling around in my head before I made my final choice. 

 Turkey hunting again this weekend so in to the field they go. Hopefully I can break and/or bloody the first arrow.


----------



## Al33 (May 16, 2012)

They look great Dave! Good luck getting one bloody with a toms blood.


----------



## robert carter (May 16, 2012)

Nice arrows and good luck on gathering more feathers still attatched to a bird.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Al and RC.

 Looks like I'll be heading out in the wee hours of the morning to get set up before sunrise Saturday, with plans to spend the night in the back of the truck for a Sunday hunt if need be.

 The birds have been hunted for 5 weeks now up here now, Maybe I will do very little calling and a lone hen decoy???? What would you do in this situation with the call and decoy smart birds by now?????


----------



## Al33 (May 17, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> What would you do in this situation with the call and decoy smart birds by now?????



I would not bother with a decoy and would keep my calling to just a few clucks, even single clucks, and only about once every half hour or so. Exceptions being very early in the morning when I might start with a fly down cackle and a few loud yelps just to let the toms think there is a hen in the neighborhood but the rest of the morning (day) only clucks and a few soft purrs. No guarantees, just the way I would approach it. If it's windy might want to be a little louder with the calling every now and then. Expect a tom to come in silent. Good luck Dave!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 17, 2012)

thanks Al, sounds like great advice!


----------



## robert carter (May 17, 2012)

What Al said. I`m a poor caller and try to be where they are going anyway. If they fly down and go on the otherside of the field I would not do anything to spook them and be setting there quiet like the next morning.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 17, 2012)

More good advice RC. I will be hunting a small parcel of land and I will have a few ambush spots were the thick  brush will allow a clear and close shot. They like to roost on this property in the tall pines and big o' cedar trees. I just need some luck to run into a tom or jake. There's at least one jake that knows the sound of a "flying Treeshark" from last months hunt. Late morning and early afternoon, they also like to wander through.

 The does should be just about ready to drop the fawns  now, that would be nice to see some new additions to the deer herd.

Time to fling a few practice arrows tonight!


----------



## Willjo (May 17, 2012)

Dave I did not see any flint tips on any of those.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 17, 2012)

None on them yet, but I do have the ones you sent me Johnny. I did find out in a converation with the local warden, that stone points aren't legal for deer here, but can be used for wild turkey.

Would the 11/32 cedar shafts be strong enough for the flint points when reinforced with the senew hafting???? I didn't know if the shafts would tend to spilt???


----------



## Willjo (May 17, 2012)

It should be, but even river cane will split at either end if not wrapped good with senew. I use artificial senew on mine but either works good.


----------

